
Bitcoin price bounces back as cryptocurrency returns above $8,500 - dsr12
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/bitcoin-price-latest-cryptocurrency-value-a8361656.html
======
sbinthree
If something thrives more from recruiting than it does from intrinsic value
increases, it is a ponzi scheme.

------
joeblow9999
I wouldn't call that 'bouncing back' it was at 20k several months ago...

